

Connect Everything, a HTML5 logic game - fela
http://connecteverything2.herokuapp.com/

======
fela
For a more forgiving game that does not make you loose at the first mistake
try out the old version
[http://connecteverything.herokuapp.com/](http://connecteverything.herokuapp.com/)

The (not terribly good) source code is on github:
[https://github.com/fela/connect-everything](https://github.com/fela/connect-
everything)

It is heavily inspired by KNetWalk, to which I made some collaborations in the
past. An online version based on the same concept as KNetWalk is here:
[http://www.logicgamesonline.com/netwalk/](http://www.logicgamesonline.com/netwalk/)

------
rabino
Oh boy. HN, please stop posting an addictive game a day. This won't end up
well. The bubble will burst, of all things, because of a sudden lack of
productivity.

